# Quick Pharos Evaluation



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, new to this forum but as the item I'm looking at is currently to ending I dont have time to post enough to list in the Evaluation section. Any help would be appreciated.

This Orphan Pharos is currently being offered for £200 with the voodoo daddy mod already attached. It's hard finding a valuation for the mod but the 1.0 alone is worth about £270 Inc shipping from the states so I am wondering if this is a good deal. I noticed a slight bit of corrosion near the 'pipes?/stands' bits but am yet to see the burrs. The seller says it has around 10kg of beans through it and seems fairly experienced as they are selling it due to having an ek43.

I'm just wondering if it is worth saving the £70 pounds or are the mods that expensive that this is a good deal

Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

At £200 it's a good deal. I wouldn't sell mine for any less. The new ones are probably a bit better than the vodoo daddy modified ones just because they have a smaller catch cup which makes things easier but reports are that they models upgraded from 1.0 to 2.0 lose the ability to grind very coarsely, so I'm not sure if the 2.0 can grind as coarse as a 1.0 or 1.1 with vodoo mods. You can get a cheap blind tumbler from ebay as I did to pour the grinds into from the large catch cup of a VDD mod Pharos and from there into a portafilter and I know you can brush the grinds off the burrs easily with a VDD Pharos, not sure about the 2.0 Pharos (maybe it's a bit awkward to hold the plate on springs away from the burrs...maybe not).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't see it being offered at £200, only £250 + £10 shipping...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

A used earlier one with the VooDoo Daddy mods at £200 is considerably less than I would sell mine for. Make of that what you will. The current ones are no longer made in the USA, which could be good or bad. I'd prefer to stick to the original. (And no, I'm not selling, so have no vested interest.)


----------



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> I don't see it being offered at £200, only £250 + £10 shipping...


 I messaged the seller and said he would be open to £200 plus shipping. Was trying to be very coy about where the listing was in case it was a good deal but I guess i've been sussed out lol.


----------



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> At £200 it's a good deal. I wouldn't sell mine for any less. The new ones are probably a bit better than the vodoo daddy modified ones just because they have a smaller catch cup which makes things easier but reports are that they models upgraded from 1.0 to 2.0 lose the ability to grind very coarsely, so I'm not sure if the 2.0 can grind as coarse as a 1.0 or 1.1 with vodoo mods. You can get a cheap blind tumbler from ebay as I did to pour the grinds into from the large catch cup of a VDD mod Pharos and from there into a portafilter and I know you can brush the grinds off the burrs easily with a VDD Pharos, not sure about the 2.0 Pharos (maybe it's a bit awkward to hold the plate on springs away from the burrs...maybe not).


 Thanks this is sooo helpful to hear, it does seem like a good deal even with the corrosion. Might pick it up now if it hasn't been pounced on by anyone else yet


----------



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> A used earlier one with the VooDoo Daddy mods at £200 is considerably less than I would sell mine for. Make of that what you will. The current ones are no longer made in the USA, which could be good or bad. I'd prefer to stick to the original. (And no, I'm not selling, so have no vested interest.)


 Haha by the absence of Pharos's not being listed on any other auction sites it seems noone wants to part with theirs either. Ty for the info and I'm surprised they're not still bing made in the US, I thought it was more of a small business out of a shed type thing as the owner uploads a lot of DIY videos on YouTube about the product - mostly what looks like in a small workshop.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Corrosion?


----------



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Corrosion?


 Bit of redness possibly rust in the third pic near the pillar things. Am awaiting photos of the burrs hoping it's just on the outside


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well those are aluminium so most likely coffee powder aka fines.


----------



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Well those are aluminium so most likely coffee powder aka fines.


 Well that's setting my mind to ease then, I mentioned the rust bit to the seller and they didn't dispute it so I assumed it must be a bit or rust. But if it's all aluminium it shouldn't be. Would you happen to know if the grinder has any retention issues with the grinds as most of the complaints have been about just getting the grinds out.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

veganwithabeef said:


> Haha by the absence of Pharos's not being listed on any other auction sites it seems noone wants to part with theirs either. Ty for the info and I'm surprised they're not still bing made in the US, I thought it was more of a small business out of a shed type thing as the owner uploads a lot of DIY videos on YouTube about the product - mostly what looks like in a small workshop.


 Used to be something like that. Now they are made elsewhere. For all I know they may be excellent. But I'm not about to part with my original.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

veganwithabeef said:


> Well that's setting my mind to ease then, I mentioned the rust bit to the seller and they didn't dispute it so I assumed it must be a bit or rust. But if it's all aluminium it shouldn't be. Would you happen to know if the grinder has any retention issues with the grinds as most of the complaints have been about just getting the grinds out.


 You've posted image where you can see the bottom of the burrs...no there's no retention in a vdd pharos...


----------

